# Austin Antique Botle and Insulator Show



## texasdigger (Apr 8, 2009)

I will bw set up at this show with a ton of Texas drug store bottles, and medicines.  Please come out if you can.  these Texas shows do not draw a huge crowd so show up, and support our hobby!  thanks guys!!!

 Austin Bottle and Insulator Club Annual Show & Sale, april 25th (8 AM to 2 PM), at the Clarion Hotel, 2200 IH 35 South, (Exit 232A, Oltorf), Austin, TX.

 Brad


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 28, 2009)

How was the Austin show?  How many dealers, attendance?  I wanted to come but I was set up in Shiner at the Texas Beer Collectors show Saturday.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 28, 2009)

It was a good show by Texas standards.  There were twenty dealers, and a fair turn out.  I think the show you are speaking of pulled a bit of the crowd away.  How was the beer show?  I actually found more bottles for my collection at this show than I did at the last Houston show.  I recently got a beer bottle you may be able to help me with.  It is a fully labeled Bluebonnet beer from Dallas.  It is in great condition. I know the can is very valuable, how about the bottle?  Thanks of you are able to help with the bottle.  I heard the houston show will be in October this year.  
 I saw a post by you talking about a Victoria texas cure bottle one time.  What was the name of the bottle?  I cannot find the post anymore.  Do you know anyone who has one?  Hope you are doing well!

 Brad


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 30, 2009)

Brad, 
 The Victoria, Texas cure bottle is pictured on one of Bill Agee's Cure books.  It is embossed Page & Apfels Kidney & Liver Cure Victoria, Texas if my memory is correct.  I have never seen the actual bottle or dug a piece of one so it is very rare.
 I think the Bluebonnet Beer bottle is a good one but don't know the value.
 The Houston bottle show has not been scheduled yet but Sept or Oct is likely.
 The beer show in Shiner was pretty good, there were about 20 vendors and about 200 attended.  I sold over $800. and it didn't cost anything to set up.  I was able to buy alot of beer glasses and beer stuff but not any bottles.  The Austin bottle show was up against that and the Austin City Garage Sale the same day so I'm sure that hurt attendance at the bottle show.


----------

